
Free email verification API - sdwolfe32
https://trumail.io
======
ttul
This will work really well at small scale. As you start to make large volumes
of queries against major email service providers, they will start blocking
you. It then becomes a cat and mouse game as you move IP address is constantly
to try to avoid detection. The only long-term strategy for recipient
validation that actually works is to partner with somebody who sends a great
deal of legitimate email, and mine their logs.

Source: My company runs a large scale email sending service. Inquire within.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Keep in mind, this falls under GDPR regulation (data mining email addresses).

“Personal data is any piece of data that, used alone or with other data, could
identify a person.

If you collect, change, transmit, erase, or otherwise use or store the
personal data of EU citizens, you'll need to comply with the GDPR.”

If you don’t provide services to EU residents, this isn’t applicable.

[https://kb.mailchimp.com/accounts/management/about-the-
gener...](https://kb.mailchimp.com/accounts/management/about-the-general-data-
protection-regulation)

------
chriscampbell
Can this replace BriteVerify or Kickbox? It looks like this would have trouble
scaling based on the comments. Is that at hundreds, thousands or millions of
emails per month?

------
rahimnathwani
Are all SMTP servers set to complain if the RCPT TO address doesn't exist?

~~~
jgautsch
No. Many SMTP servers are set to reply with "250 ok" for any provided RCPT TO
address.

------
nicomfe
nice work man

